# i want to move and work to singapore..



## nejiul (Feb 16, 2009)

Good day to everyone!

Im currently here in dubai uae,due to global crisis i have been laid off in my work.actually dubai economy is already depending on abu dhabi..so im planning to move and work in singapore..what are the visa requirements for singapore? does singapore have a lot of job opportunity? lot of peoples ay singapore is much better than dubaib in terms of economy.by the way im a filipino(philippines). 

thanks in advanced!


----------



## autumnstar (Feb 7, 2009)

In terms of people being laid off, I haven't heard much about, but for those who quit, a company never usually rehires and gets the rest to share the workload. I would think that it's possible but recently one of my foreign co workers seems to have a problem with work permit. So it isn't about the job, it's granting the visa.


----------



## lambstew (Feb 18, 2009)

Unless you have highly technical computer related skills, i wont recommend sgp. you might want to review your skills. can't you go back and do business in manila instead?


----------

